# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Przyczyny powstawania tłuszczaków

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Ostatnio dowiedziałam się że mam tłuszczaki, naprawdę nie wiem jakie są przyczyny powstania tych tłuszczaków  :Frown:  Czy mogę bezpiecznie usunąć i w jaki sposób? Wiem tylko że mozna to usunąć chirurgicznie ale jak dokladnie taki zabieg wyglada? Czy czesto po takim usunieciu tłuszczaków pojawiają się ponownie???
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

----------

